# Wichita Herf



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

hey I want some input on when I can get the best turn out for a Wichita Herf..


I am available the weekends of the 12th, 26th and then the 9th.


I know the guys at The Humidor would love to have us..and I will be in talks with Gordon and them and see if there is anything special planned..


So let me know guys..would love for KC, OKC and Hays and anywhere else you are from to chime in.



Shawn


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

PM'd! :smoke:


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I need to come check out the B&M's in your area. I might make it to one.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

jsnake said:


> I need to come check out the B&M's in your area. I might make it to one.


So far I have been to all 4 major ones...and as far as overall experiance the 2 Humidor shops have blown me away. The lil shop in Old town is grea for where its at and the owner is a down to earth nice guy...I have posted a few times about my experiance at the "other" shop and after the treatment at Humidor I have no reason to go back.

Pm me anytime if you are going to be in the area for even anhr and Iwill most likely meet up for a smoke..

Shawn


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I will see what I can do. I'd love to come to Wichita to hang out and smoke a cigar or two! I'll have to try to talk my new smoking buddy into coming as well, I'm sure he'd have a blast.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

baddddmonkey said:


> I will see what I can do. I'd love to come to Wichita to hang out and smoke a cigar or two! I'll have to try to talk my new smoking buddy into coming as well, I'm sure he'd have a blast.


you better make it!

Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I will be at the Humidor West Saturday for who knows how long (probablty till I am tossed out) if anyone wants to come smoke with me.



Shawn


----------



## GWEEDO (Aug 4, 2008)

Shawn;

This Saturday will be an  awesome time! I should be in to open up right around 10 a.m., so anytime after that will be awesome. I challange you to get us to throw you out...I'm not saying it won't happen, but it will be pretty tough. If you get a few more guys to commit:ballchain:, I'll try to set up a deal for the day:rockon:! 

Gorden


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I just might have to make it there...me..aka..wrinklenuts......aka.....40oz brutha homie from da courrt hizzouzz bizznatch.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

wrinklenuts said:


> I just might have to make it there...me..aka..wrinklenuts......aka.....40oz brutha homie from da courrt hizzouzz bizznatch.


Chris, It would be great to meet you (dont think I have had the pleasure)

Shawn


----------



## GWEEDO (Aug 4, 2008)

GWEEDO said:


> Shawn;
> 
> This Saturday will be an  awesome time! I should be in to open up right around 10 a.m., so anytime after that will be awesome...:ballchain:, I'll try to set up a deal for the day:rockon:!


so I got a deal set up, buy any 3 pepin's (blue,black,white, green, red, hell; even my father,tatuaje,san cristobal, la aroma, 601, or le bijou or anything else pepin makes, saturday only), get a free pepin stick! get a box of something and I'll set you up with a five pack! YAY!

G.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

GWEEDO said:


> so I got a deal set up, buy any 3 pepin's (blue,black,white, green, red, hell; even my father,tatuaje,san cristobal, la aroma, 601, or le bijou or anything else pepin makes, saturday only), get a free pepin stick! get a box of something and I'll set you up with a five pack! YAY!
> 
> G.


Gordon..You are one of my heros!!!

I know of another who will be there and a possibility..and then if chris....

Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

2-2.5 hrs or so...WOO HOO.....cant fricking wait..I need a few good smokes!!!





Shawn


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Just got back from Wichita and The Humidor. That place rocks! Thanks for the special Gordon! You've got a great shop, I should be down again in early April. 

It was great meeting you Shawn, I'm gonna burn that Taboo tomorrow afternoon, looking forward to it! :mrgreen: Shannon


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW...what a great night.

Thanks Shannon for making the drive and I am glad you enjoyed yourself..It was GREAT to finally talk to you in person


as for the Humidor.....I got nothing more to say...If you are ever in wichita you have to stop in and see Gordon, Patrick and Lee.


I have never felt like I was home like I do there cept here at Puff.

True BOTL!!


Shawn


----------



## GWEEDO (Aug 4, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> WOW...what a great night.
> 
> Thanks Shannon for making the drive and I am glad you enjoyed yourself..It was GREAT to finally talk to you in person
> 
> ...


lets not forget about Ryan, too. I mean, he does have funny hair and is freakishly tall, but he's also part of the reason the shop works so well! hahahahahaha!

Thank you guys so much for coming out! hopefully we'll see ya next month!

Gorden


----------

